# car parking



## tim brown (Nov 4, 2008)

We have just purchased in Abruzzo and the house should take approx 12/18 months to finish. We live in the north of england and we therefore find it more convenient to use Rome Ciampino to visit. We would like to take a car down to Abruzzo to use on our visits and leave near Rome Ciampino. Anybody any ideas on cheap carparking whilst we are in the UK.
Thks
Tim


----------

